# Nebula Medallion Vest (K) - a pattern designed especially for hand spun yarns



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I already posted this pattern link in the _Links and Resources_ section, but since the pattern was designed specifically as a means of featuring hand spun yarns I thought this section would also be appropriate. The designer is a friend of mine and is actually the person who first taught me to spin a few years ago.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nebula-medallion-vest (free, for now)










If you are interested in the details of the yarn (the designer's own hand spun) and/or pattern, she discusses both on her blog:

https://osbornfiber.com/2017/04/09/a-priest-crafts-episode-1-intros-and-corespinning/
https://osbornfiber.com/2017/04/16/creation-creating/
https://osbornfiber.com/2017/04/21/nebula-medallion-vest-pattern/


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

This wonderful, going to make it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty I love her colors and her yarns.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Love love love it thanks for sharing I had thought about doing something like this for awhile


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I especially love seeing the closeups of the knitting in her blog. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been thinking of making a sweater like that for my granddaughter for some time. I even bought the yarn, but I started wondering if it was really a good idea to put a bulls eye on her back. Strange times we're living in that makes things like that a consideration.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love this vest! Must make it! Thanks so much for posting.

Hazel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it. I have to make this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful! What a unique way to knit with handspun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Still going to make this, even have the handspun for it!
Thanks for the reminder


----------

